# Bad movies you like.



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2013)

Some movies are technically awful, but you can't help but love them anyway. Some of mine are-

1) The "Carnosaur" trilogy. Insanely gory dinosaur flicks, which were made before Scyfy level of CGI was used. Even though the puppet dinosaurs look like puppets, they still are far cooler looking than anything Roger Corman could make now. I also love the bizarre creativity of the 1st film. I mean, the plot is "Mad scientist creates a disease which causes women to become pregnant with dinosaurs"...that's just amazing.

2) "Dead Sushi". Zombie mutant killer flying Sushi...Vs super cute badass Rina Takeda? It's bad and it knows its bad, but it's also a lot of fun...often because it's so bad.

3) "Troll 2". The alleged worst movie of all time. I think it's entertaining despite its technical ineptness and honestly...I still think the direction is better here than in "Battleship". Plus, it's also wierdly creative. I mean, Vegetarian goblins want to turn people into plants so they can eat them. That's genius.

4) "Tiger and Crane Fists". Technically, this movie isn't as bad as it is really mediocre. But luckily for it, "Kung Pow" was made. Kung Pow used footage from this movie and that makes "Tiger and Crane Fists" hilarious when you watch it afterwards. 

5) "Riki-Oh: The Story of Ricky". I'm not sure if this is bad, because the gore effects- while always cheesy- sometimes are really good. Still, it's memorable for the wrong reasons, but wrong has never felt so right. 

What about you guys?


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

Posting in Unofficial Martial's Top 100 Films of All Time thread.

-100 star thread.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2013)

hhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Speaking of which though,

Godzilla's Revenge, Jaws 3 and Jaws: The Revenge are guilty pleasures on various levels due to nostalgia.


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2013)

A lot of people put more stock into whether the majority of the film viewing audience liked the final product, than if it was actually good to begin with.

It's not a guilty pleasure though if you truly enjoyed the film, flaws & all.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 5, 2013)

The entire Critters series of films. 1986 Charlie Sheen film, "The Wraith"(origin of my username). And the 1987 Rowdy Roddy Piper film, "Hell Comes to Frogtown".


----------



## James Bond (Aug 5, 2013)

Piranha 3DD


----------



## Slice (Aug 5, 2013)

The Resident Evil movies. All of them.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2013)

dem Schwarzenegger movies


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2013)

There Will Be Blood is the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Cheeky (Aug 5, 2013)

Pirates of the Caribbean, Jackie Chan's bad movies, some cheesy action films...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2013)

Speed Racer

Pirates of the Caribbean sequels

Batman Forever

I'll come back later, there're a lot


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2013)

MH's guilty pleasure is Malick films.


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2013)

Pirates of the carribean sequels, a couple of the weaker received fast and furious entries _(specifically speaking, tokyo drift and 4)_, saw series, matrix sequels, paranormal activity sequels, and a lot of old martial arts flicks


likely a lot more if i looked through my collection


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 5, 2013)

The Mummy Returns, Chronicles of Riddick and Van Helsing


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 5, 2013)

Every Pirates of the Caribbean movie after the first one, Van Helsing, Clash of the Titans & Wrath of the Titans.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 5, 2013)

MH making this thread is a bit much.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2013)

Basically all the movies MH reviewed so far on his site .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 5, 2013)

Jurassic Park 2 and 3
Transformers 1
Street Fighter Movie(Raul Julia)
Mortal Kombat 1 
Several found footage/Mokumentaries, especially ones involving haunted structures
Expendables 1 and 2
American Godzilla(I pretend it's not Godzilla because it's not)
Alien vs Predator 1
Predators
Terminator 3
Star Wars episode I
Constantine(don't treat it as being anything more than in name only then enjoy)
Blade III

Most cheesy movies, you know?Those action movies filled with cliches and cheesy dialogue like most 80s Hollywood action movies. Offcourse there are also movies like Snakes on a Plane which don't take themselves seriously.

Honorable mention: Old martial arts films, they have'nt aged well in many cases IMO. Some of them are still good though.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 5, 2013)

The Love Guru, Anaconda 1 & 2, Green Lantern, Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2


----------



## andrea (Aug 5, 2013)

everything m night shyamalan


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 5, 2013)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2013)

Primer is another one.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2013)

Uhhh... Stargate?


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 5, 2013)

The Avengers

Old Disney animated movies

Thor, all the other Marvel stuff


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2013)

Starship Troopers.  Love that film.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 5, 2013)

Star wars movies

Pirates of the caribbean movies

Fast and furious

Shanghai noon

My way

Kill bill vol. 1 (maybe its not bad...? Idk)

Harry potter

XMEN FIRST CLASS ah I love that movie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2013)

Super Mario Bros


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 5, 2013)

So Many People posting movies i Don't consider bad 


Sigh

Street Fighter
Starship Troopers
Forbidden Kingdome
Ghost Rider
American Godzilla
Resident Evil 1,2 and 4
Cradle 2  the Grave (if i watch it once ever few years)
Alien vs Predator
Cloverfeild
Queen of the Damned
Butterfly Effect (hesitate to call this one bad)
Van Helsing
Underworld ! & 2 (the Third one was actually Legit)
Attack of the Clones (don't Consider 1 & 3 bad)
Green Hornet




Punk CM said:


> Super Mario Bros



This too


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 6, 2013)

Red Sonja - Starring Brigitte Nielsen.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess Riki-oh counts?  That movie is fucking awesome though I would never call it a bad movie


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 6, 2013)

good taste parallax.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, Riki-Oh is a strange one...To call it bad undermines what it does well, but it aint 'good' in the traditional sense either.

Can I be an a-hole and say District 9? lol.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2013)

_Tremors_

From what I remember the movie was a mess but I still had a blast watching it as a child.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2013)

The Black Cauldron and Pocahontas


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> Red Sonja - Starring Brigitte Nielsen.



That's a good one.




Dream said:


> _Tremors_
> 
> From what I remember the movie was a mess but I still had a blast watching it as a child.



Another classic, almost can't believe Kevin Bacon was in that movie.


This is such a fitting topic for me, I'm sort of a connoisseur of bad films. A lot of films that have been mentioned in this thread I wouldn't even consider true bad films, more like mediocre. Anyway, here's a few more I'd like to add.

The Beastmaster(starring Marc Singer & John Amos aka the father from "Good Times")
Big Trouble in Little China(starring Kurt Russel & Kim Cattrall)
Willow(starring Warwick Davis & Val Kilmer)
The Wizard(starring Fred Savage)
Flight of the Navigator
Silver Bullet(starring Corey Haim & Gary Busey)
Snake Eater(starring Lorenzo Lamas)
The Golden Child(starring Eddie Murphy)
From Dusk Till Dawn(George Cloony & Quentin Tarantino)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 6, 2013)

The Expendables 2.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 6, 2013)

Detention.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2013)

Bonds Beyond Time apparently.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2013)

I dont consider "Tremors" to be a bad movie. Now "Tremors 3", "Tremors 4" and the TV show...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Starship troopers is in the top 1000 critically acclaimed films of all time...its not exactly a bad film ...

On topic..even though people hated it I loved spring breakers.
And Ninja Assassin...


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 6, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> That's a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How In the Fuck is From Dusk Till dawn a bad movie!? (same question applies to Big trouble)


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 6, 2013)

Have you watched either of them lately? I love them both and they are immensely entertaining, however they are both horribly written films.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2013)

The bad Harry Potter movies


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2013)

so all of them


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2013)

Hate to call this a bad movie, but it is sort of a B movie. I enjoyed it immensely.

[YOUTUBE]c5Fkd-Fyk7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah, Heroic Trio is a lot of fun...partially because it embraces its badness.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2013)

Agree. Like a cult classic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 6, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Have you watched either of them lately? I love them both and they are immensely entertaining, however they are both horribly written films.



I saw Dusk a Couple weeks ago, Original Set up, Complex Characters, Memorable moments, Again i ask how is it bad?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm watching Big Trouble in Little China at least five times a year (for the previous five I've watched it minimum once a month, often more than that) and I don't see how it is a bad movie. It's an action adventure masterpiece. The film is THE answer on how adventure movies should be. Every single person who's gonna make adventure films need to watch this several times, then watch the three first Indiana Jones films. Then make an adventure film.

And there's a lot of other films mentioned in this thread I don't get.

A small list of ilms I love that's actually really bad:

Troll 2
Dragon Ball: The Magic Begins
The Astro-Zombies
Plan 9 from Outer Space
Robot Monster
Birdemic: Shock and Terror
The Black Gestapo
Frankenstein Island
Maniac
The Giant Claw
Satan's Sadists
Zombie vs. Ninja
Ator l'invincibile
Ator l'invincibile 2
Iron Warrior
Ator 4
Manos: The Hands of Fate
The Giant Spider Invasion
The Room
Red Sonja
Hercules in New York 
Robot Holocaust

Honorable mention:

Dis

The last one, Dis, is probably the worst film ever. All of the films I mentioned are actually really good films compared to this. Insane.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2013)

People confuse camp with bad, methinks.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 7, 2013)

Eight Legged Freaks
Mimic 2 and 3
The Matrix 2 and 3
Infestation
Tremors
Most action movies from the 90s

And I refuse to include Starship Troopers since it's not a bad movie, it's just misunderstood.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2013)

i really love spoof movies.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 7, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i really love spoof movies.



But spoof films aren't necessary bad films. You'll find plenty of great spoof films, that has nothing to do in this thread.


Also, how the fuck are Tremors or Riki-Oh: The Story of Ricky bad films?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2013)

Riki-Oh has some craptastic gore effects and an overly condensed script, so I can understand why someone would call it bad.

But "Tremors"? I'd say "Tremors">"Starship Troopers".


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 7, 2013)

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension!
The Mighty Ducks trilogy 
Spaceballs
Blazing Saddles
Pacific Rim
Romeo Must Die
Exit Wounds 
Slackers
Mystery Men
Double Dragon
Die Another Day
Deep Blue Sea
The Three Muskateers
I Got The Hook Up
State Property & 2
Senseless 
The Breaks 
Airheads
Mallrats
8 Heads in a Duffle bag

Too many to name.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh also Paranormal Activity 1-3, the fourth one sucked and not in a good like the first three.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> But "Tremors"? I'd say "Tremors">"Starship Troopers".



I just saw this...

Tremors was a good movie but that's it, it wasn't anything special, it was a movie that relied on nostalgia for the monster movies of the past, it was a tribute to those movies and the genre.
Starship Troopers is the type of movies that are either hated or loved, it received so many mixed reviews that to this day most people are uncertain if it was a masterpiece or a mess. One thing though is certain, SST was a game changer, this movie influenced the genre as much as the novel did. Can you actually list all the movies and games that took the best from SST and became hits?
If you take your time to watch the movie with the director's commentary on you'll actually see that most of the things criticized about the movie were actually meant to be absurd by the director. The movie was supposed to portrait the humans as the bad guys not the aliens, it was supposed to show that we're no better than a race of savage alien bugs. Even the criticism on the military tactics and equipment used in the movie was intentional, it was supposed to show how unprepared we were and how we underestimated the enemy, much how we do in reality sometimes. Everything that people point out as bad in Starship Troopers is actually what makes it a unique movie.

P.S. And don't get me started on the soundtrack:


----------



## Ninian (Aug 13, 2013)

Sharknado.​


----------



## Tony Stark (Aug 13, 2013)

Max Payne
The Punisher
Ghostrider
Spiderman 3
Rocky Balboa
Van Helsing
Green Lantern


----------

